# 5.8, 5.12, 6.4 shoal bass



## jkkj (Dec 25, 2011)

my christmas...


----------



## lagrangedave (Dec 25, 2011)

wow


----------



## "CB" 257 (Dec 25, 2011)

looks good Bomont


----------



## woods-n-water (Dec 27, 2011)

Turned out good........


----------



## Hoss (Dec 27, 2011)

Good looking mount.

Hoss


----------



## Cottontail (Dec 27, 2011)

Good looking mount!!


----------



## jkkj (Dec 27, 2011)

Thanks, these pictures really dont do them justice.


----------



## 2bbshot (Dec 28, 2011)

Awesome! Are they replicas or skin mounts?


----------



## jkkj (Dec 29, 2011)

they are skin mounts


----------



## ranger1977 (Dec 29, 2011)

Great lookin' mounts.


----------



## dawg2 (Dec 29, 2011)

Awesome!


----------



## tree cutter 08 (Jan 21, 2012)

trophy shoal bass. aint many people  can say they have 3 over 5lb. what river?


----------



## harryrichdawg (Jan 21, 2012)

Beautiful.  I caught a 2.5 pounder years ago and thought I'd done something.


----------



## jkkj (Jan 21, 2012)

Caught out of the flint river. I caught 4 shoal bass and 1 large mouth this past year that went over 5. lucky I guess.


----------



## DEERSLAYER55 (Jan 22, 2012)

Good looking mount!!


----------



## Son (Jan 24, 2012)

Ya killing me, I love to catch those. My largest is about 4 pounds. Just don't get to fish for em much, mostly largemouth fishing in Lake Seminole. And I've about stopped traveling to fish.


----------



## old iron (Jan 28, 2012)

Now that's a nice mount!


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jan 28, 2012)

The record is about 8lbs 12 oz. You have some real trophies and a great looking mount.


----------



## jkkj (Jan 28, 2012)

Thanks for the comments. I am kinda proud of them.


----------



## mrowland96 (Jan 31, 2012)

My Largest Shoalie was about 2.5lbs and it was a fighter!!! I sure would like to get into 5+. Hope to do so when it warms up a bit. Great Mount BTW!!!


----------



## rdnckrbby (Feb 2, 2012)

Those are world class shoal bass there!


----------



## wray912 (Feb 3, 2012)

never seen a dead mount for fish looks good


----------



## TurkeyJay (Feb 3, 2012)

those are awesome.


----------



## mojo02 (Feb 8, 2012)

jkkj said:


> Caught out of the flint river. I caught 4 shoal bass and 1 large mouth this past year that went over 5. lucky I guess.



I'd rather be lucky than good anyday.  Congrats on the catches and the mounts.  They will provide great remembrance and conversation.


----------

